# keyhole pics



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

another fish i like and have never actually seen at a lfs. since i just did the same with blue acaras, anyone got pics of keyholes to share???

sorry for the fake out if anyone was expecting me to actually post some pics, ha.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

im not a very good fish photographer, sorry

they really are great community fish, get along with my rams, angels, tetras, and corys. dont get me wonr though im not saying they are nice to them


----------



## fishlids (May 5, 2007)

I've been trying to find these guys for so long. No one sells them in my area


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

anyone in the nova area know where to find keyholes locally? how big do these guys get at full size?


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

mine are F 3.75" M 4.25" im going to try and get you some more pictures now that its dark out.

*** only ever seen them once in a store so they bought them. why dont you ask if your LFS can get them in. my usual LFS has a WTB list....


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i think i will do that. 
more pics would be awesome.


----------



## betz1106 (Jun 10, 2008)

HONDO said:


> anyone in the nova area know where to find keyholes locally? how big do these guys get at full size?


totally agree.

I live in st. louis and I can't find anyone that carries keyholes.

Everyone I ask just looks at me like I am crazy when I ask for them......

MY LFS won't even order a batch for me so I can get a few.....


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It's becuase of their "dull" colors, many pet stores can't sell them if they get them in. I mean who wants a plain brown fish? Keyholes are one of those like curviceps and dorsigera that don't show any color in a cramped LFS tank, but are very beautiful once settled in. I do find it odd a LFS won't order them though, especially if you offer to buy all 6 they get in and are a regular or put a deposit down.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah they arent flashy but they have beautiful contrast and the males have pretty fins, personally i like the shape of acaras


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i actually found some young keyholes today. they were young and very dull in color. brown with a black dot down towards the tail. no other markings. that sound like young keyholes?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Same fish from Young < Old:




























He's a bit spooky of the camera hence the "freakout" lines on him (sorry **** pic took it quickly just to show how the finnage etc develops).









I love Keyholes, it's not all about colour anyway, it's about character, attitude and general comedic behaviour, on that front the Keyhole sure is an interesting one - they have some real mood swings :lol:.

Blair.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

wow someone that can actually take pictures, thank you..... mine hate the red light on my camera


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Just for clarification before I'm labelled as a keyhole hater ... I love these guys, hence the quotes around the word dull in my post. Settled in keyholes are anything but dull with their colors and personality. I was merely stating how they are perceived at the LFS by both customers and employees. If I can ever find true _Crenicichla wallacii_, a pair of keyholes will deffinately grace my tanks again.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

^^ Lol, don't fret, I understood what you were saying, as I'm sure others did too.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

i understood your internet sarcasm dwarf pike, dont worry. i also agree, these fish certainly need to be settled in for them to show their personality but thats part of what makes them great community fish.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

In my limited experience with this fish (I have one...) I can draw the conclusion that they are probably one of the cutest species ever!

Anyway - can you post a picture of a Keyhole with a quarter or a dollar bill held up against the glass as a reference to size? There aren't very many pictures that give a clear understanding of the true size of a full grown Keyhole and because of the vagueness of information on the internet I have become skeptical. Some websites maintain a 3 inch mark as full grown while others insist up to 5 inches. Also - something I've never really understood is the way that fish are measured... Should you consider the full length including the tapering of the dorsal and anal fin in the number or should you just include the caudal fin OR discount all three and only measure the actual body? I've seen it done all three ways. What is the standard here on cichlid-forum?


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

In my limited experience with this fish (I have one...) I can draw the conclusion that they are probably one of the cutest species ever!

Anyway - can you post a picture of a Keyhole with a quarter or a dollar bill held up against the glass as a reference to size? There aren't very many pictures that give a clear understanding of the true size of a full grown Keyhole and because of the vagueness of information on the internet I have become skeptical. Some websites maintain a 3 inch mark as full grown while others insist up to 5 inches. Also - something I've never really understood is the way that fish are measured... Should you consider the full length including the tapering of the dorsal and anal fin in the number or should you just include the caudal fin OR discount all three and only measure the actual body? I've seen it done all three ways. What is the standard here on cichlid-forum?


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

In my limited experience with this fish (I have one...) I can draw the conclusion that they are probably one of the cutest species ever!

Anyway - can you post a picture of a Keyhole with a quarter or a dollar bill held up against the glass as a reference to size? There aren't very many pictures that give a clear understanding of the true size of a full grown Keyhole and because of the vagueness of information on the internet I have become skeptical. Some websites maintain a 3 inch mark as full grown while others insist up to 5 inches. Also - something I've never really understood is the way that fish are measured... Should you consider the full length including the tapering of the dorsal and anal fin in the number or should you just include the caudal fin OR discount all three and only measure the actual body? I've seen it done all three ways. What is the standard here on cichlid-forum?


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

In my limited experience with this fish (I have one...) I can draw the conclusion that they are probably one of the cutest species ever!

Anyway - can you post a picture of a Keyhole with a quarter or a dollar bill held up against the glass as a reference to size? There aren't very many pictures that give a clear understanding of the true size of a full grown Keyhole and because of the vagueness of information on the internet I have become skeptical. Some websites maintain a 3 inch mark as full grown while others insist up to 5 inches. Also - something I've never really understood is the way that fish are measured... Should you consider the full length including the tapering of the dorsal and anal fin in the number or should you just include the caudal fin OR discount all three and only measure the actual body? I've seen it done all three ways. What is the standard here on cichlid-forum?


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

In my limited experience with this fish (I have one...) I can draw the conclusion that they are probably one of the cutest species ever!

Anyway - can you post a picture of a Keyhole with a quarter or a dollar bill held up against the glass as a reference to size? There aren't very many pictures that give a clear understanding of the true size of a full grown Keyhole and because of the vagueness of information on the internet I have become skeptical. Some websites maintain a 3 inch mark as full grown while others insist up to 5 inches. Also - something I've never really understood is the way that fish are measured... Should you consider the full length including the tapering of the dorsal and anal fin in the number or should you just include the caudal fin OR discount all three and only measure the actual body? I've seen it done all three ways. What is the standard here on cichlid-forum?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Sometimes you'll see either SL or TL listed after the size. Standard length doesn't count the caudal fin or dosal/anal fin lengths. Total length includes the tail fin in the measurement. Lots of people here seem to use total length (TL) when they measure the fish. I'm rather old school, so I use Standard Length. It's really up to the measurer though.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

I am soooo sorry. Everytime it said it had posted I didn't see it (and I was looking at page 1...) so I kept posting not even realizing my post had started page 2!

Is someone going to post those pics?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

I would but mine don't like money, which is odd, because I love the stuff.

Seriously though - I will try if someone doesn't beat me to it, but unfortunately they are rather skittish by nature so new things are pretty much a no-go, depends on the luck of the draw.


----------



## Subic76 (May 26, 2005)

Here are two Keyholes with Redlined Torpedo Barb and a Cory.
The Cory is four years old.
Hope this helps.


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)




----------

